# Required safety equipment



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

There is a thread on another board about required safety gear on a kayak.

(This is for Virginia, other states my vary)

In short the only safety gear required is a PFD and a whistle during the day 
At night you must add a light beam (flashlight).

It is recommended that you have a 360 degree visable light if paddling at night and a flashlight or headlight.

Other items to concider would be: Airhorn, GPS/compass, Safety knife, Paddle float (SINK), Bulge pump (SINK), Extra batterys, Extra paddle. Other items may be needed depending on where you paddle or the conditions you are paddling in.

Robert


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

also phone with the proper authorities on speed dial, in a dry bag.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Also forgot a VHF radio.
Some of these things can be in a dry bag/box but the whistle should be on your PFD 
I have my whistle, compass, and knife attached to my PFD. and my phone or VHF in a aquaskin bag tucked between me and the PFD.


----------



## Double Haul (May 17, 2005)

Be careful though... Have friends living in Reedville on Cockrell Ck off the Great Wicomico who watched two kayakers get ticketed because they weren't WEARING their PFDs. The PFDs were on the kayak within reach, but the Marine police didn't care.
They'll have to go to court to resolve this.


----------

